# الطاقة من باطن الأرض



## رشيد الديزل (28 فبراير 2009)

الطاقة من باطن الأرض ، وما يمكن أن يكون أكثر طبيعية أو وفرة؟ 
 مصدر الطاقة الحرارية الأرضية هي الواردة الحرارة داخل الأرض ؛ الحرارة لدرجة أنه يخلق للحمم البركانية المنصهرة. 
 هناك بضعة أنواع مختلفة من الطاقة الحرارية الجوفية التي يمكن استغلالها في بعض نظم الطاقة الحرارية الأرضية وتشكل المواد المنصهرة عندما الساخنة القريبة من سطح الأرض (1500 الى 10000 متر) مع ارتفاع درجات الحرارة الجوفية مباشرة. الحرارة المتولدة من هذه النقاط الساخنة تدفقات إلى الخارج في اتجاه سطح الأرض ، كما يظهر البراكين ، السخانات ، والينابيع الحارة.
 تحدث طبيعيا والمياه الساخنة والبخار يمكن استغلالها عن طريق تحويل الطاقة والتكنولوجيا لتوليد الكهرباء أو لإنتاج المياه الساخنة للاستعمال المباشر.وغيره من نظم الطاقة الحرارية الأرضية وحتى عندما لا تشكل المواد المنصهرة المجاورة كما حمما تسخن الصخور التي بدورها بتعميم عميقة الحرارة الجوفية بغية تحقيق أقصى قدر من الطاقة المستمدة من هذه ما يسمى "الصخور الجافة الساخنة" ، ومرافق الطاقة الحرارية الأرضية في كثير من الأحيان كسر الحجارة الساخنة ولضخ المياه ومنها الى لاستخدام المياه الساخنة لتوليد الكهرباء. 
 *تركيز الطاقة الحرارية الأرضية* في أي مكان يجب أن يكون مرتفعا جدا لجعل ذلك ممكنا استخلاص الحرارة ، والحرارة الأرضية ليست كل المواقع التي أنشئت على قدم المساواة.
المناطق التي متطورة ونظم الطاقة الحرارية الأرضية موجودة في المناطق التي تشهد نشاطا جيولوجيا. 
هذه المناطق مستمرة ، يتركز تدفق الحرارة إلى السطح. 
وفي غرب الولايات المتحدة للطاقة الحرارية الأرضية أفضل المناطق في البلاد ، في حين وآيسلندا ، ونيوزيلندا ، والفلبين ، وأمريكا الجنوبية ، هي بعض من أكثر بروزا على الصعيد العالمي "النقاط الساخنة"
وفي ايسلندا ، والطاقة الحرارية الجوفية ، الناجم عن الحركة الجيولوجية لوحات مقرونا الطبيعة البركانية للجزيرة ، وتستخدم الحرارة إلى 95 ٪ من جميع المنازل. 
 *للأسف حتى في* مجالات *الطاقة الحرارية الأرضية الجيدة* هي غير قابلة للتجديد
 للتجديد "السخانات" ، أكبر شركة في العالم لمرافق الطاقة الحرارية الأرضية ، هو نموذج العمل بشأن كيفية التعامل مع _عدم_ وجود ما يسمى ب "المتجددة" موارد الطاقة الحرارية الأرضية
و بنيت في 1950s على البخار الميداني في شمال ولاية كاليفورنيا ، وقد أنشئ هذا المرفق على ما يبدو افتراض أن موارد الطاقة الحرارية الأرضية اللانهائية في ذلك 
 ولكن بحلول أواخر 1980s ، اصبح البخار انخفاض ملحوظ ومطرد.استنزاف بسبب البخار يتم استخراجها أسرع مما يمكن أن يكون من الطبيعي أن استبدالها.ووفقا لتقرير صادر الكهربائية والغاز في منطقة المحيط الهادئ ، "بسبب انخفاض الامدادات البخار والطاقة الحرارية الأرضية ، وشركة الطاقة الحرارية الأرضية في السخانات وحدات محطة توليد كهرباء ومن المتوقع أن تعمل على الحد من القدرات" وردا على ذلك ، "على مشغلي محطات بخارية والموردين تعمل باستمرار على البحث عن استراتيجيات جديدة لزيادة توليد الطاقة في المستقبل يقترن الحقن اليومية لملايين غالون من مياه الصرف الصحي المستصلحة البلدية" على الرغم من التحسن في الكفاءة والمحافظة عليها ويجري تنفيذها في عام 1996 كان لا يزال السخانات إنتاج ما يكفي من الكهرباء لتزويد قوة الطلب من مدينة مثل سان فرانسيسكو ، ومن المتوقع أن البخار الميدانية سيتم حله في 50 عاما أو نحو ذلك. لمنع مثل هذه الاشياء من الحدوث في أي مكان آخر ، ومرافق الطاقة الحرارية الأرضية يمكن أن تستخدم نظام الدارة المغلقة في جميع الأوقات ، أو إعادة ضخ المياه من جديد في النظام المستمر لتوليد البخار ، والتعبئة والتقييم الآن في تنفيذ السخانات. 
*على الرغم من أن الطاقة الحرارية الجوفية* المتجددة *وفيرة* وقادرة على تقليل اعتمادنا على الوقود المستورد ، تظل الحقيقة أن مجالات نوعية كافية لانتاج الكهرباء واقتصادية نادرة. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك ، العديد من هذه معروفة وتقع المحمية في المناطق البرية التي يريدون الحفاظ على البيئة. البحوث والتكنولوجيا ، ما لم تنضم إلى قوات "حصاد" الطاقة الحرارية الأرضية من خلال وسائل غير تقليدية ، مثل الحفر في أعماق القشرة الأرضية ، أو اكتساب الحرارة من المواد المنصهرة ، واستغلال الطاقة الحرارية الأرضية تقتصر على عدد محدود من المواقع. 
*الاهتمامات البيئية* أيضا وصمة مسألة الطاقة الحرارية الأرضية على الرغم من عدم حدوث احتراق بعض التطبيقات تنتج ثاني أكسيد الكربون وكبريتيد الهيدروجين من الانبعاثات ، تحتاج إلى تبريد بقدر 100000 غالون من الماء يوميا لكل ميجاوات ، والتخلص من النفايات السامة والمواد الصلبة المذابة. 
 *وثمة نوع آخر من الطاقة الحرارية الجوفية* تستخدم تجاريا هو الأرض والطاقة المستخرجة من خلال مضخات الحرارة. 
 حرارة الأرض في ضحلة تستخدم بصورة مباشرة أو تبرد حرارة المنازل حيث درجة الحرارة داخل الارض يميل الى البقاء في المتوسط السنوي. لذلك ، في الشتاء الأرض أكثر دفئا من الهواء ويمكن استخدامها لتدفئة مبنى ، في الصيف ، والأرض أكثر برودة الجو ، ويمكن أن تكون بمثابة جهاز لتكييف الهواء. تعرف الباحثون على أنه "لا النشطة للتكنولوجيا التبريد الوطن هو أكثر كفاءة من ضخ الحرارة الأرضية هذا الأسلوب يقلل من الاعتماد على الموارد الأخرى ، ويمكن استخدامها في أي مكان ، مما يؤدي إلى منافع بيئية كبيرة وخفض تكاليف الطاقة. 
 *وهناك أيضا المشاكل الأخرى* التي تمنعنا من الاستفادة الكاملة من هذا النوع من الطاقة. على الرغم من وجود موارد الطاقة الحرارية الأرضية في جميع أنحاء العالم ، لدينا التكنولوجيا الحالية ليست كافية أو اقتصادية كافية لتبرير استخدامها على نطاق واسع. 
 التمويل اللازم لاستخراج الطاقة تنطوي على تغلغل حمما لا تتوفر لأننا لا نعرف حتى الآن لمنع ارتفاع درجة الحرارة ، وارتفاع ضغط الانفجار. 
 عندما تعتبر مضخات الحرارة ، والاستفادة من المصادر المحلية للحرارة ، ويمكن أن يساعد على الحد من أسرة فاتورة الكهرباء بنحو 1 في اليوم الواحد ، وليس النظام ومجدية اقتصاديا. 
قد يكون لفترات السداد التي تزيد عن 5 سنوات" والذي سيتزايد مع انخفاض أسعار الكهرباء "ما لم يتم تركيب المعدات وانخفاض التكاليف بشكل كبير." 
​ وعلاوة على ذلك ، ليست الأرض الطاقة "مكثفة" لانتاج ما يكفي من القوة لشبكة توزيع الكهرباء ، بل هو فقط ما يكفي للحد من الاستفادة من الشبكة. 
​ *مؤكد أن هناك عقبات* يجب التغلب عليها قبل أن الطاقة الحرارية الأرضية يمكن بسهولة واقتصاديا لتسخير كل يوم ، تستعمل في العالم كله. والأمثلة على ما يلي : "بناء محلية جديدة لانتاج الكهرباء لمرافق الطاقة الحرارية الأرضية في غرب الولايات المتحدة خلال عام 1996 وكان يقتصر على موقع واحد ، نظرا لتوافر رخيصة ، وفيرة من الغاز الطبيعي لتوليد الكهرباء في الغرب". ​


----------



## zeid25 (1 مارس 2009)

مقال جيد ولكن مثل هذه الأعمال لا يمكن ان تقوم به إلا الدول
وكلفة مثل هذه المشاريع كبيرة جدا . ثم هناك الشروط الجيولوجية
التي تجعل مثل هذه المشاريع ممكنة واقتصادية في بعض الأماكن
وغير مناسبة في الكثير من الأماكن الأخرى

:85:


----------



## alsane (4 مارس 2009)

كان مشروع تخرج لاحد الاصدقاء بانتاج الطاقة الكهربائية من باطن الارض عن طريق مد انبوب الى باطن الارض 2Km للحصول على درجة حرارة 90 مؤية وضخ غاز الامونيوم مع نسبة من الماء الى باطن الأرض لاستخلاص الحرارة ومن ثم استخدام الغاز في تشغيل توربينات لتوليد الكهرباء-هذا باختصار


----------



## جبل ثمر (5 مارس 2009)

جهد مميز ... وفقك الله.......


----------



## en_oil (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*Thank you very much​*


----------



## علاء يوسف (28 يونيو 2011)

بالتوفيق انا قبل فترة شاهدت برنامج على قناة ناشونال جيجرافيك ابو ظبي عن هذه الفكرة وكان جميل جدا وهو عبارة عن ضخ مياة الى باطن الارض ومن ثم تخرج عبر فتحة اخرى بخار ومن ثم تستخدم لتوليد كهرباء


----------



## جمال سلطان (21 يناير 2012)

اعتقد ان هذه الفكرة جديرة بالبحث لايجاد مصادر بديلة للطاقة آمنة ورخيصة وغير ملوثة للبيئة والمطلوب جهد الاساتذة والمهندسين للتعامل معها بشكل اكاديمى وعمل بحوث حتى تكون بديلا عن الطاقة النووية المكلفة والخطيرة


----------

